# Important PSA for all soccer parents:  Don't be a moron...



## oh canada (May 25, 2019)

...you knew all week that your kid is playing in a weekend tournament, you just got paid on Friday, you know that parking is going to cost $10/day, so save us all a lot of time and BRING CASH TO PAY FOR PARKING!

Credit card transactions take 2 minutes.  Inevitably, I will choose the lane you and 10 other credit card users are already in.  That's 20 minutes additional time crawling in the car for me and everyone else behind---often trapped with annoying kids inside.  Break open the kids' piggy bank if you have to but save us all 20-30 minutes in line by paying with paper!

Now for my Bloody Mary.


----------



## Frank (May 25, 2019)

Got caught up SL did you?  Getting out can be just as long.


----------



## timbuck (May 25, 2019)

Or-  maybe tournaments should just add an extra $100 to the entry feee and not charge for parking?


----------



## TangoCity (May 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Or-  maybe tournaments should just add an extra $100 to the entry feee and not charge for parking?


Would probably have to be a minimum of $250.


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2019)

Parking at the Polo Fields in San Diego was a nightmare today.  Bunch of morons running the Manchester City tournament today.  I heard numerous coaches, players, parents, and referees complaining about the 40-60 minutes just to get to a parking space.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 25, 2019)

oh canada said:


> . Inevitably, I will choose the lane you and 10 other credit card users are already in.


Better idea, you should choose the lane that all cars are paying cash.  

Oh, and Fake news, credit cards don't take 2 minutes, maybe 20-30 seconds at most. Sometimes I'm shocked at how long these people takes to make change for cash.


----------



## RedCard (May 26, 2019)

coachrefparent said:


> Better idea, you should choose the lane that all cars are paying cash.
> 
> Oh, and Fake news, credit cards don't take 2 minutes, maybe 20-30 seconds at most. Sometimes I'm shocked at how long these people takes to make change for cash.


At the Polo Fields, the problem with the credit cards was 2 of the 4 lanes on Saturday was cash only, but if someone without cash was in that lane, they were stuck. So when someone using a credit card would come up, the person at the booth would have to run to another booth to run the card, and if that booth was running a card that would add to the time. This morning, it was a little better but not by much.


----------



## RedCard (May 26, 2019)

This was the Polo Fields Saturday morning.


----------



## Toch (May 26, 2019)

oh canada said:


> ...you knew all week that your kid is playing in a weekend tournament, you just got paid on Friday, you know that parking is going to cost $10/day, so save us all a lot of time and BRING CASH TO PAY FOR PARKING!
> 
> Credit card transactions take 2 minutes.  Inevitably, I will choose the lane you and 10 other credit card users are already in.  That's 20 minutes additional time crawling in the car for me and everyone else behind---often trapped with annoying kids inside.  Break open the kids' piggy bank if you have to but save us all 20-30 minutes in line by paying with paper!
> 
> Now for my Bloody Mary.



with a name like oh Canada.. we expect whiney BS and you delivered


----------



## coachrefparent (May 26, 2019)

RedCard said:


> View attachment 4769
> This was the Polo Fields Saturday morning.


Looks like the backup is well past the payment booths, so nothing to do with the OPS's rant of cash vs. credit card.


----------



## RedCard (May 27, 2019)

coachrefparent said:


> Looks like the backup is well past the payment booths, so nothing to do with the OPS's rant of cash vs. credit card.


Oh, it’s was definitely the bottleneck of 4 lanes into 1, but the credit card problems just added to the poor planning. We have a saying in the Marines, follow the 7 Ps and you’ll be good to go. The 7 Ps are  prior proper planning prevents piss poor performance .


----------



## oh canada (May 27, 2019)

Toch said:


> with a name like oh Canada.. we expect whiney BS and you delivered


Always satisfying when bigots reveal themselves.  Thank you.


----------



## mlx (Jun 3, 2019)

oh canada said:


> ... so save us all a lot of time and BRING CASH TO PAY FOR PARKING!


No. I do all of my transactions electronically, I get paid electronically, even my bank has no physical presence (which means better rates). Going to some ATM is a huge inconvenience, huge. So, no. If I don't have to, I won't.

It's the 21st century; it's about time people who has to provide a good or a service, are equipped with something to accept cards or electronic payments.


----------



## Jake Theil (Jun 3, 2019)

I am with you on the tech piece. Here is a thought. Why not just allow the attendees to purchase a parking pass up front. Once paid an email is sent out with a paper to post in your window with your plate number. Oh yeah for the 2 days with a bit of a discount. This is not rocket science tech nor does it cost more. Express lane clearly posted prepaid.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 3, 2019)

Come on guys.  We are talking about an overall soccer community that requires wet signatures on paperwork and physical cards to be handed to referees. 
Added convenience of technology is not on their radar.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Come on guys.  We are talking about an overall soccer community that requires wet signatures on paperwork and physical cards to be handed to referees.
> Added convenience to technology is not on their radar.


----------

